# yaboot kernel no such file or directory

## vlotho

Bonjour,

Pour l'installation de gentoo, je me suis servie de deux handbook. celui ci : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:PPC/Installation/Bootloader et celui là :https://gentoo-handbook.lugons.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-ppc64.xml?part=1&chap=10

et au moment du redémarrage il ne trouve pas mon kernel alors qu'il est bien présent dans le bon répertoire. je met le yaboot.conf

```

## yaboot.conf generated by yabootconfig 1.0.8

##

## run: "man yaboot.conf" for details. Do not make changes until you have!!

##

## For a dual-boot menu, add one or more of:

## bsd=/dev/hdaX, macos=/dev/hdaY, macosx=/dev/hdaZ

boot=/dev/sda2

ofboot=hd:2

# device=/ht@0,f2000000/pci@9/k2-sata-root@c/k2-sata@0/disk@0:

device=hd:

delay=5

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

enablecdboot

enableofboot

image=/boot/kernel-4.1.12-gentoo

   label=Linux

   read-only

   partition=4

   root=/dev/sda4
```

je suis en train de regarder la section gentoo on ppc mais pour l'instant je n'ai rien trouver pour résoudre mon problème.

----------

## vlotho

apparemment quelqu’un aurait réussi à démarrer gentoo avec yaboot mais le noyaux doit être sur une partition ext2 ou hfs+, mais il me semble qu'aucun handbook ne le mentionne ..

----------

## vlotho

bon voilà, j'ai fais une partition supplémentaire  avec gparted en ext2 ou j'ai mis mon kernel dessus. Le système démarre enfin sur mon kernel mais j'arrive à la fin sur le message "not syncing no init found. try passing init= option to kernel" suivie d'un reboot automatique.

 j'ai vue que ça pouvait venir du fait que j'ai fais pointer mon root sur sur la partition de mon kernel pour que yaboot puisse le trouver.

 mais du coup je ne sais pas trop comment faire pour que yaboot trouve le kernel sur la partition en ext2 mais que mon root soit bien positionné.

mon yaboot.conf :

```
## yaboot.conf generated by yabootconfig 1.0.8

##

## run: "man yaboot.conf" for details. Do not make changes until you have!!

##

## For a dual-boot menu, add one or more of:

## bsd=/dev/hdaX, macos=/dev/hdaY, macosx=/dev/hdaZ

boot=/dev/sda2

ofboot=hd:2

# ofboot=/ht@0,f2000000/pci@9/k2-sata-root@c/k2-sata@0/disk@0:2

# device=/ht@0,f2000000/pci@9/k2-sata-root@c/k2-sata@0/disk@0:

device=hd:

delay=5

timeout=30

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

image=/kernel-4.1.12-gentoo

   label=Linux

   read-only

   root=/dev/sda5

   partition=5

enablecdboot

enableofboot
```

je sent qu'il va falloir que je recommence mon partitionnement avec / en ext3 :s

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Parce-qu'il est dans quel format ton / actuellement ?

Ta configuration a l'air correcte, boot qui pointe ver la partition qui contiens le kernel et root vers le /.

essai append="root=/dev/sda5 init=/sbin/init" au hasard.

Et je voit que tu n'utilises pas d'initramfs dont ton le nécessaire au lancement du systeme doit-être en dur dans le noyau, système de fichiers, mais aussi pilotes pour le contrôleur ATA ou SATA, support de SCSI disk...

----------

## vlotho

mon root était en ext4  ( dev/sda4 ) mais yaboot ne peut pas lire les partitons en ext4, du coup j'ai fais une partition boot séparé en ext3 ( dev/sda5 ) mais du coup le root est plus mentionné dans yaboot.

pour l'initramfs je crois que j'ai eu un soucis avec genkernel il voulait pas me le générer, du coup je l'ai pas fait.

enfin dis moi si c'est possible de mentionner une partition pour le kernel et une autre pour le root ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Normalement yaboot n'a rien à faire avec le root !

Un bootloader a besoin de l'image du noyau, éventuellement de celle de l'initrd, le reste ne le le regarde pas, c'est le noyau (ou l'initramfs) qui montera le root.

Et pour le monter il a besoin du paramètre "root=/dev/sdX" c'est pour ça que je te proposes d'essayer d'ajouter append="root=/dev/sdX" 

Aussi j'ai pas de PPC et je ne connaît pas yaboot, mais d'après la documentation de debian à ce sujet "partition=" doit représenter la partition sur laquelle est "/kernel-4.1.12-gentoo", pas forcement le root.

 *Quote:*   

> image=/vmlinux
> 
>    # Specify the partition number where this path is valid
> 
>    partition=2

 

Après si le kernel te dit "not syncing no init found" c'est que yaboot à fait son boulot : charger le kernel tout problème à partir de là concerne la configuration du noyau ou sa ligne de commande.

Donc je résume yaboot a trois variables au sujet des partitions :  

- "boot=" C'est La petite partition de quelques ko dont tu parles dans ton autre post ça non ?

- "partition=" La partition où se trouve l'image du noyau (la partition /boot quoi), si tu n'en a qu'une tu peut définir cette variable globalement.

- "root=" La partition root à "passer" au chargement du noyau

Quel est ton shéma de partitionnement exact ?

----------

## vlotho

/dev/sda1       Apple partition map

/dev/sda2       Bootstrap

/dev/sda3       swap

/dev/sda4       root

Là entre temps j'avais recommencé l'install en formatant le root en ext3, mais j'ai un soucis avec le disque. énormément d'inode foireuses.

Je vais déjà tenté un redémarrage en live cd lubuntu pour vérifier ce disque.

----------

